# I-Code Section 104.11



## CodeWarrior (Jun 30, 2016)

This link discusses the options available by referencing evaluation reports to assist in determining acceptance of alternative materials according to I-Code Section 104.11
http://goo.gl/evaJbz


----------



## cda (Jun 30, 2016)

CodeWarrior said:


> This link discusses the options available by referencing evaluation reports to assist in determining acceptance of alternative materials according to I-Code Section 104.11
> http://goo.gl/evaJbz





Thank you

Do you mind saying what you do for a living


----------

